# [OT] Such Dateien für IE unter Wine zum laufen zu bringen

## RealGeizt

Hallo...da bei mir kein Browser hier mit ebay und javascript funktioniert habe ich mir gedacht ich probier mal den IE mit hilfe von wine...aber ich komme nur bis zu dem teil wo er die daten runterladen sollte...aber er findet keine verbindung zum server ;(

jetzt wollte ich fragen woher ich diese dateien bekomme:

```
IE_S1.CAB

IE_S2.CAB

IE_S3.CAB

IE_S4.CAB

IE_S5.CAB

IE_S6.CAB

IEDOM.CAB

SCR56EN.CAB
```

dass ich meine installation fortführen kann.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## schmutzfinger

also bitte ... frag doch lieber wie du deine probleme mit deinem jetzigen browser beheben kannst. ich nutze firefox und ebay geht (zumindest ging es vor ein paar tagen noch). konqueror hat auch kein problem.

----------

## ian!

Allerdings.

Thread OffTopic gesetzt.

----------

## Lenz

Konqueror hat bei mir Probleme beim Einstellen von Artikeln. Ansonsten keine. Opera funkt prima.

Internet Explorer via Wine laufen zu lassen find ich ehrlich gesagt zu krass, als das ich da je einen Gedanken drauf ver(sch)wendet hätte. Ist doch unsinnig.

----------

## NueX

Also hier läuft auch Firefox ohne Probleme mit ebay und ich habe sonst auch noch bei keiner Seite Probleme gehabt. Wegen solch einer Sache den Microsoft Internet Explorer in Wine zum Laufen kriegen zu wollen, finde ich schon fast eine widerwärtige Idee (tm)  :Wink: 

Was funktioniert denn bei dir mit Firefox und ebay nicht?

----------

## mo-ca

auch wenn ich dich pervers finde, einen IE unter linux installen zu wollen, denke ich, dass du schon firefox probiert hast zu fixen.

deswegen schau dir mal *klick* an.

Desweiteren findeste im Forum auch  *klick*. Damit müssteste genügend alternativen finden können  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Problem ist, dass er schon versucht hat das Problem zu lösen, aber irgendwie nix geht...weder bei Firefox noch bei Mozilla...

Wenn du den IE wirklich ernsthaft unter Linux zum laufen bringen möchtest wirst du wohl um CrossOverOffice nicht herumkommen. Damit hab ichs mal hinbekommen. Allerdings lief es nur 2-3 Mal und danach war auch Ruhe  :Smile: .

----------

## boris64

falls du das noch nicht kennst -> HOWTO: Installing Internet Explorer 6 with wine

eigentlich halte ich von dieser idee aber absolut nichts.

bei mir funktioniert ebay einwandfrei mit konqueror (s.o.: nein, ich erstelle keine artikel)),

mozilla, mozilla firefox ohne bekannte probleme

bestimmt geht das auch noch mit noch mehr browsern, aber mehr muss ich

nicht wirklich auf meinem system installiert haben (ausser links/links, aber da 

sehe ich leider nur im graphischen modus unter x, was ich da kaufe  :Wink: )

nachtrag:

hier gibt es einen ie6-via-wine-installer

und noch ein HOWTO

----------

## RealGeizt

Ich würde ja auch lieber meinen Firefox nutzen aber ich habe wirklich schon alles probiert worauf ich gekommen bin. Er bringt immer ein fehler in der Javascript Console.

Ragin hat mir auch probiert so gut wie es geht zu helfen aber es funktioniert nicht.

Natürlich ist es pervers einen IE laufen zu lassen aber was soll ich denn machen?

Bei Opera funktioniert die ebay Seite genauso wenig.

----------

## Ragin

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass du da irgendwas laufen hast, was die Scripte von EBay blockt...

hast du zufällig squid oder einen anderen Proxy laufen, der evtl. noch die Dateien scannt und JS zum Teil evtl. ausfiltert?

*mirgeradesoeinfällt*

Ich halte es nämlich für relativ Unmöglich, dass alle Browser bei EBay versagen, obwohl die bei anderen laufen...

Oder nutzt du eine Firewall/Masquerading?

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber kann es sein, dass EBay JSP nutzt und somit evtl. über Port 8080 läuft (im Normalfall sollte der für Tomcat usw. genutzt werden, von daher würde ich dem auch nochmal nachgehen...)

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass du da irgendwas laufen hast, was die Scripte von EBay blockt...
> 
> hast du zufällig squid oder einen anderen Proxy laufen, der evtl. noch die Dateien scannt und JS zum Teil evtl. ausfiltert?
> 
> *mirgeradesoeinfällt*
> ...

 

Also Proxy habe ich sicher keinen laufen. Das einzigste was wir hier haben ist einen vigor router der über die Adresse 192.168.1.1:8080 angesprochen werden kann.

Bei "Advanced Setup> IP Filter / Firewall Setup> Edit Filter Set > Default Data Filter" ist Filter "xNetBios -> DNS" aktiv und bei "Advanced Setup> IP Filter / Firewall Setup> Edit Filter Set > Default Call Filter" ist Filter "Block NetBios" aktiv.

Ich habe von den ganzen Sachen ehrlich gesagt auch null ahnung...

----------

## RealGeizt

Gleich beim Laden meiner Startseite "t-online.de" kommen 2 Fehler in der Javascript Console zum vorschein

```
Error: handle has no properties

Source File: http://banner.t-online.de/js.ng/site=toi&ebene1=homepage&adsize=1x1&ebene2=home

Line: 7
```

und 

```
Error: handle has no properties

Source File: http://banner.t-online.de/js.ng/ebene1=homepage&site=toi&ebene2=home&adsize=1x1

Line: 7
```

Wenn ich wüsste welches paket fehlerhaft ist, das man es fixen könnte oder sowas...aber ich weiss 0.

Edit: hier ist auch noch ein Fehler...weiss aber nicht woraus dieser entstanden ist.

```
Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Invalid ClassID or ContractID"  nsresult: "0x80570017 (NS_ERROR_XPC_BAD_CID)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://inspector/content/jsutil/system/file.js :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 119"  data: no]
```

irgendwie kommen da dauernd irgendwelche fehler in der console wenn ich surfe

```
Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004002 (NS_NOINTERFACE) [nsISupports.QueryInterface]"  nsresult: "0x80004002 (NS_NOINTERFACE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/browser.js :: updateGoMenu :: line 680"  data: no]
```

----------

## boris64

hehe, nur so eine ganz kleinlaute frage:

habe ja leider den anderen, alten thread nicht gelesen,

aber du hast schon "javascript" in deinen USE-flags!?

----------

## Ragin

Hmmm...

Jetzt versuch mal folgendes: geh mal auf audi.de.

Geht die Seite kann es zumindest nicht an Port 8080 bzw. Java liegen.

Das Problem wird auch kein JavaScript sein, denn das wird ja direkt vom Browser ausgewertet. Das Problem scheint eher Java selbst zu sein. Und das wird auch der IE nicht lösen. Vigor Router kenne ich von uns auf Arbeit....ich pers. halte nur bedingt etwas von diesen Teilen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Die Grundfunktionen sollten genau wie bei allen anderen funktionieren.

Den genauen Einstellungsgang kann ich dir jetzt leider auch nicht sagen, aber versuche mal den Port umzustellen, über den du den Router erreichst (also 192.168.x.x:8080). Stell den Port einfach auf 88 oder einen anderen komplett freien Port. Achte auch darauf, dass der Port 8080 definitiv durchgeroutet wird. Ich habe eher die Vermutung, dass dein Router versucht die Anfragen selbst abzuarbeiten und dabei etwas verloren geht. Schalte auch aus, dass der Router von außen erreichbar ist.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hehe, nur so eine ganz kleinlaute frage:
> 
> habe ja leider den anderen, alten thread nicht gelesen,
> 
> aber du hast schon "javascript" in deinen USE-flags!?

 

so stehen die use-flags bei mir in der make.conf

```
USE="acpi async clanJavaScript devfs dga fbcon firebird icq java \

     javascript jdepend jikes jython migemo mmx mozilla moznoxft mozsvg \

     oav php physfs rhino samba sdk v4l v4l2 xine"
```

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Hmmm...
> 
> Jetzt versuch mal folgendes: geh mal auf audi.de.
> 
> Geht die Seite kann es zumindest nicht an Port 8080 bzw. Java liegen.
> ...

 

hey Ragin, die seite "www.audi.de" geht nicht. er kann sie nicht finden aber im tab von der seite steht "Audi Deutschland > home". vielleicht liegt das ja wirklich an dem port 8080.

also einfach den port oeffen für meinem pc? 

wenn ja, ist das teil tcp oder udp?

was ist der unterschied zwischen tcp und udp?

danke!

und in der javascript console tauchen jetzt warnungen auf nachdem ich den port tcp 8080 auf meinen rechner geroutet hab.

```
Warning: 08 is not a legal ECMA-262 octal constant

Source File: http://192.168.1.1:8080/doc/DDNSAcnt.htm

Line: 174, Column: 5

Source Code:

    [08,"homedns.org"],
```

```
Warning: 09 is not a legal ECMA-262 octal constant

Source File: http://192.168.1.1:8080/doc/DDNSAcnt.htm

Line: 175, Column: 5

Source Code:

    [09,"merseine.nu"],
```

```
Warning: 08 is not a legal ECMA-262 octal constant

Source File: http://192.168.1.1:8080/doc/DDNSAcnt.htm

Line: 211, Column: 5

Source Code:

    [08,"servehalflife.com"],
```

```
Warning: 09 is not a legal ECMA-262 octal constant

Source File: http://192.168.1.1:8080/doc/DDNSAcnt.htm

Line: 212, Column: 5

Source Code:

    [09,"servehttp.com"],
```

----------

## mo-ca

also IMHO muss man die 80 nicht forwarden, sondern nur öffnen (denn sonst hat das lan nix davon).

die 80 is weiterhin soweit ich weiß ein tcp port.

aber das haben schon mehrere gehabt, wie ich das sehe:

1) http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/stephend/archives/000191.html

2) http://www.mozdev.org/pipermail/camino/2004-February/001508.html

----------

## Ragin

Also wenn die Seite nicht angezeigt wird würde ich direkt darauf wetten.

Einfach Port 8080 freigeben.

In dem Fall sollte es TCP sein. Der Unterschied zwischen UDP und TCP ist in erster Linie, dass UDP keine Rückmeldung erwartet. Es werden also einfach Pakete versendet und nicht mehr überprüft, ob diese ankommen. Somit verläuft die Verbindung extrem schnell, kann aber bei einer schlechten Verbindung zu Datenverlust führen.

TCP verlangt ein Rückpaket, welches quasi ein ok gibt, dass es funktioniert hat. Wenn das Paket nicht ordnungsgemäß zugestellt wurde wird es einfach erneut angefordert. Folglich hast du auf jeden Fall alle Daten sauber transportiert, dafür dauert es halt etwas länger.

Soviel zum groben und ganzen, was mir auf Anhieb dazu einfällt.

----------

